# Track Spacking in Carbarns/ storage sheds



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

When you guys built car barns and storage sheds did you put the tracks in them closer than normal or did you follow the standard of 6 inches Center to Center? 

Or What figured did you use for spacing ?

I have started manufacturing track for inside in car barns. This particular barn has tracks in it 10 ft long. I am thinking of four tracks to a barn right now . That may change as continue the assembly of the building 



JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Depends whether or not you want your fingers in there too. Since my cars have to roll out one end I put them closer. If I were reaching in from the side I'd allow for my clumsiness. 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Also depends on your couplers, I use Kadees, so can lift coupled cars straight up... if you were using aristo, for example, you would need some way to access the trip pin underneath, probably more spacing. In my planned elevator setup, I will space them closely together.. 

Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Due to mathematical shortcomings on my part, the planned six inch spacing in the magnificent "Crystal Train Shed" ended up at 5-1/2". Not a big deal since I'll be converting to Kadees over the coming winter. As Greg pointed out, Aristo couplers aren't practical when you can barely stick a finger down between rows of rolling stock. But for me, half the fun of operation is building a train the old fashioned way: with a switcher shuttling the cars around, assembling the train on the departure train. My maximum length train is about ten cars, so it doesn't take all day. There is an increased challenge for proper operation of the switcher. Derail one of the cars in the yard and realism goes out the window as you move cars on adjacent tracks so the skyhook can drop down to axle level to remedy the problem.










Size of the shed is also a limiting factor. My shed is 4x8 feet, so it holds about 32 (fifty foot) cars. I don't have a big interest in having a large collection of rolling stock so that's not a problem for me - yet. If I end up collecting a lot, I can just swap out a few cars occasionally. I can live with that.

JackM


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I was gonna ask this very same question. But for 1:20 scale. Do you keep the six inches for that too? 


Terry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You use prototype spacing, scaled down. The most common number I have found as a minimum (yard tracks, straight) is 13 feet. In 1:29 you get 5.37" so many people use 5.5". 

In 1:20.3 that works out to 7.68" so many people use 8". 

Regards, Greg


----------

